# most powerful rocket engine



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

> At the Marshall Space Flight Center in Alabama, a team of young NASA engineers are disassembling, examining, reassembling, and firing the F-1 — the most powerful rocket engine ever built by the United States. With five F-1 engines, Saturn V, which first launched in 1967, is still the largest and most powerful rocket ever created. Each F-1 engine burned 3,357 gallons (12,710 liters) of propellant every second.



Ok less blah, it's not rocket science (well it is), more stuff, watch the videos:


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2013)

Now that is one big rocket. And to think it took 5 of them


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2013)

Why are they doing this?  If they're not intending to use it to put something in space, they're wasting money.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

Space Shuttle engines (SSME's) are tiny compared to those!!!

Even the fuel pump on that thing is massive 
*Hint- turbine that runs the fuel pump is 55,000 hp


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

dem flames... 

A fine example of technology. But damn, hundreds of thousands of liters of propellant burnt in just a few seconds!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else on the east cost see the red contrail from the rocket they launched out of VA tonight it was pretty cool.
http://www.space.com/19519-nasa-rocket-night-sky-display-2013.html


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2013)

Built with slide rules, horn rimmed glasses, coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 30, 2013)

But can it run...


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 31, 2013)

I remember having one of these in my Ford Festiva.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2013)

terrible gas mileage


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 31, 2013)

Whatever...I got there in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 31, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> Whatever...I got there in less than 5 minutes.



And on a single tank


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 31, 2013)

Yup. The hardest was the braking and steering.


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2013)

NASA has launched Atlas 5 rocket today. Would like to post it here:



> The U.S. space agency's first launch of 2013, the new *Tracking and Data Relay Satellite K* (TDRS-K for short) soared spaceward atop a United Launch Alliance Atlas 5 rocket from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida at 8:48 p.m. EST (0148 Jan. 31 GMT).












Liftoff is always amazing.


----------

